# Milk & Bread



## Uncle Bob (Sep 23, 2007)

An Old Southern Favorite! 

Crumble left over corn bread into a tall glass. Fill glass with "sweet" milk!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 23, 2007)

When I was a young lad, visiting my Grandma, she would pour me a bowl full of milk, then break white bread into it and sprinkle all with sugar. I loved it. My wife thinks it's disgusting.

I also used to love dipping cake doughnuts into milk, along with any kid of cookie. Milk is my favorite beverage and goes well with nearly everything.

I have to admit though, the cornbread and milk idea sounds like it would be so much better than the bread and milk.

Ever try milk and your wife's toes?  Me either.  Just thought I'd throw that out and see who bites.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## MaryE (Sep 23, 2007)

That really does sound, although I never would have thought of it!

Does anyone have a good corn bread recipe?

Thanks!

-Mary


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryE said:


> That really does sound, although I never would have thought of it!
> 
> Does anyone have a good corn bread recipe?
> 
> ...


I bet Uncle Bob does.  Only problem is corn seems to have less nutritional value than wheat.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd forgotten about doing this, Uncle Bob.  My daddy liked to eat cornbread in milk, too.  He also enjoyed crumbling saltine crackers in a glass of buttermilk for a bedtime snack.  I could never get my taste buds wrapped around that one though.


----------



## Constance (Sep 23, 2007)

My grandpa used to eat both. I've never tried it with the cornbread, but I love crackers and milk. It's just a comfort thing, I guess.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 24, 2007)

I've never heard of the Milk & Saltines combo.....Milk and "Light bread" was used only if there was no leftover cornbread. Here, Cornbread rules!!!!!


----------



## QSis (Sep 24, 2007)

Uh-oh, here we go again .... 

Okay, UB, what's "sweet milk"?

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 24, 2007)

QSis said:


> Uh-oh, here we go again ....
> 
> Okay, UB, what's "sweet milk"?
> 
> Lee


 
 Hey Miss Lee

"Sweet Milk" (I think) was/is a term used in the South, and in other areas too maybe, to describe regular milk as opposed to buttermilk. I think it comes from the era when people were milking cows, churning butter, making there own buttermilk etc. Even young folks like me still use the term from time to time. I grew up hearing the term used by my grandmother, and mother!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 24, 2007)

When I was a kid, my dad's favorite thing was crumbling up cornbread into a glass of buttermilk. He was raised in OK so maybe it was a regional thing with the buttermilk.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 24, 2007)

In Indian cuisine there is a recipe called Shahi Tukre (Royal Bites) that is made with bread and milk and then embellished with ricotta cheese and nuts and spices.  It is interesting how simple ingredients like milk and bread can turn into gourmet dessert.  

It's not as simple as what Uncle Bob listed but here is a general recipe.  Next time you have left over bread and milk you can give it a try.  You will also need a few more ingredients to make it authentic like saffron and cardamom which for me are basic pantry staples but may not be for everyone.  Youc an also experiment with other flavors:

Milk - Cook it down until it reduces to a quarter in volume (regular milk boiled down by stirring until it's thick and coats a spoon).  Add sugar to your liking. Stir in cardamom powder and saffron and let it cool. 

Bread - White bread (any kind of sandwich bread or french will do).  Cut the corners and pan fry them in some butter until golden.  

Ricotta Cheese - Cook a cup of ricotta until the water evaporates and add a tiny bit of sweet butter to it and some dry milk to ensure it is of a crumbly texture.  

Nuts - Sweet cashews, almonds and pistachios - roughly chopped and fried in some butter and reserved

To assemble.  

Dip the bread in the thick milk and put it in a large pan in a single layer.  Next sprinkle the ricotta over it (use your hands for sprinkling).  Pour the any remaining milk.  Finish with the nuts and chill prior to serving. 

The bread will soak up the flavored milk and that along with the rich ricotta texture and crunchy nuts make for a very delectable dessert.  

Great for Individual serving or a Buffet.


----------



## Caine (Sep 24, 2007)

Reminds me of a comic strip character my mother always talked about: *Casper Milquetoast*.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 24, 2007)

Soggy bread, yuk! One of those mouth sensations I can't handle.
But I LIKE bread pudding... go figure!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 24, 2007)

GrillingFool said:


> Soggy bread, yuk! One of those mouth sensations I can't handle.
> But I LIKE bread pudding... go figure!


Exactly! I never ate the cornbread & buttermilk because it just didn't seem right. But bread pudding is one of my favorite treats! Also banana pudding (with it's slightly soggy vanilla wafers) and tiramisu (with the soggy lady fingers).


----------



## sattie (Sep 24, 2007)

My dad ate this pretty regularly.  Milk and bread, milk and crackers, milk and cornbread.  Sometimes he would use buttermilk.  I always found it to be disgusting for some reason and I can't even watch someone eat it.  But my dad sure loved it!


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 24, 2007)

Graham crackers work too....


----------



## Caine (Sep 24, 2007)

Jeff G. said:


> Graham crackers work too....


 
Yeah, but graham crakers will go through you like grain through a goose!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 24, 2007)

Jeff G. said:


> Graham crackers work too....


 
My favorite is Oreos and milk 

With, not in.


----------



## elaine l (Sep 24, 2007)

This thread reminds me of when I was a kid my grandmother used to soak Pilot crackers in hot water until they swelled.  Then top with butter and sugar.  I think I will have to look for those Pilot crackers next time I am in the market.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 24, 2007)

Grandma from Georgia, and Nanny & Grandpa from Mississippi, all used to eat cornbread crumbled up in a glass of buttermilk ... either for supper or for a bedtime snack. Heck ... Mom, all my aunts and uncles did, too. 

When I was sick I used to get milquetoast - toasted white bread with a pinch or two of sugar and sweet milk.

humm ... talk about comfort food!


----------



## elaine l (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I must say this thread intriqued me so I made cornbread and plan to have it with "sweet" milk.  Just waiting for it to cool.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 26, 2007)

That is not southern at all I was raised in Des Miones Iowa and my dad ate corn bread in milk and he did not have milk he would put in his coffee (gross), crackers in milk 
if it was any kind of bread he would soak it in milk.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 26, 2007)

Nor is it midwestern, but rather something that was popular among Americans during the late 19th and early 20 century. Maybe more so in rural/farming areas.


Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## Justabite (Sep 27, 2007)

When I was a teenager just day ago (lol) my favorite breakfast was to crumble up a couple pieces of brad into a pot add milk, brown sugar and cinnamon.
Must get back into that......I feel younger already!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 27, 2007)

My uncle (from Alabama) filled his glass with corn bread chunks and buttermilk.  

When my sister and I were little, sometimes we ate broken up corn bread like cereal, with a little sugar and milk on it.  We also sometimes ate left over rice that way (only with a little cinnamon as well). 

Barbara


----------



## Dina (Sep 27, 2007)

These Conchas (Mexican sweet bread) is what we put in our milk.  Yummy!


----------



## MsAnya (Oct 1, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> An Old Southern Favorite!


 
mmmm I love this!  When I was little and my mom made cornbread she'd have to make two batches.  One to eat as cornbread and one to put in milk and eat.  Nummers!


----------

